# Nfl football?



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Saw the thread on Aussie rules football viewing locations and such, and I've been in quite a few watering holes there where it's on the TV; so, wanted to ask same about NFL football, and even College Sports and Major League Baseball?? Are there any gathering spots and watering holes in say Subic, or Laguna/Sta Rosa, or Angeles, etc for watching US Sports?...Especially NFL.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Harley's Pub in Baloy Beach (just north of the Subic Freeport) has sports on. I do know they play the NFL and the Brit stuff. Not sure about the Baseball. 

I think there are a couple of other bars up that way doing something similar (names escape me right now).


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks Jon. Hope to meet you next year when we come over for a month. Time to start scouting retirement locations around PI. I lived in Khalayan (sp?) back in day about 2blks from Admirals house...guessing Mayor Gordon and family took that when we all left. Take care.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

A meet up would be great. Kalayaan is still there but I am sure not resembling 80% of what it was. Most of the residential units have been renovated Filipino style so there is some great work, some shoddy work and some great to the eye but underneath real crap work. There also has been issues in different parts of Kalayaan with Phils living like they are outside the Freeport (loose dogs, roosters, etc.). I live in Binictican and enjoy it as it is quiet always has a breeze and neighbors are not bad. Everyone seems to mind their own business


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jon1 said:


> A meet up would be great. Kalayaan is still there but I am sure not resembling 80% of what it was. Most of the residential units have been renovated Filipino style so there is some great work, some shoddy work and some great to the eye but underneath real crap work. There also has been issues in different parts of Kalayaan with Phils living like they are outside the Freeport (loose dogs, roosters, etc.). I live in Binictican and enjoy it as it is quiet always has a breeze and neighbors are not bad. Everyone seems to mind their own business


I can't imagine SBMA allowing "local" style of living (or people for that matter) to encroach anywhere inside the base area. If like most things here in country, it will go on until there are enough serious problems and or complaints before something is done to remove them. Really hard to believe that kinda stuff is going on there.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> I can't imagine SBMA allowing "local" style of living (or people for that matter) to encroach anywhere inside the base area. If like most things here in country, it will go on until there are enough serious problems and or complaints before something is done to remove them. Really hard to believe that kinda stuff is going on there.


Yes it is a disturbing trend. I have heard about many burglaries and vandalism happening up there. I think that a lot has to do with the "caretakers" that live there watching over temporary residences for their owners. I am not sure why SBMA hasn't tried to reign this in but it needs to be taken care of quickly or it will spread. I have also heard that it has been way worse outside in Olongapo and many well to do Filipinos are also looking at relocating to the Freeport.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jon1 said:


> Yes it is a disturbing trend. I have heard about many burglaries and vandalism happening up there. I think that a lot has to do with the "caretakers" that live there watching over temporary residences for their owners. I am not sure why SBMA hasn't tried to reign this in but it needs to be taken care of quickly or it will spread. I have also heard that it has been way worse outside in Olongapo and many well to do Filipinos are also looking at relocating to the Freeport.


Really is too bad to see that. There must be someone somewhere making money to turn a blind eye would be my guess.
Living in this country and dealing with the rif-raf is about the same as using a kids beach bucket to bail out a boat with a hole in the bottom. Like crab grass in our lawns back home, it's a never ending job.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

It's why I'm paranoid about finding a place I like only to have a piggery setup in the neighbor's backyard a week later! I know there's supposed to be rules for that stuff but when has that stopped anybody there lol


----------

